
California Snowpack 202% of Average for This Time of Year - RickJWagner
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/california/articles/2019-06-02/california-snowpack-202-of-average-for-this-time-of-year
======
bayareanative
Wonder how that's going to play out for the dams' spillways. Also, it seems
essential that California should have much greater freshwater storage capacity
given that weather is more variable and climate is changing... otherwise doing
the same thing and expecting a different result is either insanity or
stupidity.

------
AngryData
It is of course good they have enough water right now, but I worry that this
will only allow politicians to further delay any water management programs
until another devastating drought comes along. The ground aquifers are still
being drained at an accelerated pace which means surface water utilization
will only rise, even if the overall water usage drops, which I don't see
happening right now.

------
RickJWagner
"California water officials say the amount of snow blanketing the Sierra
Nevada is even bigger than the 2017 snowpack that pulled the state out of a
five-year drought."

Huh. Nice to hear.

------
konspence
Meanwhile, Washington is at 29%[1] of the thirty year average. That's nearly
an order of magnitude different from California's, which is just a quick drive
away. Things are getting weird.

[1]: [https://www.kuow.org/stories/washington-snowpack-down-
to-29-...](https://www.kuow.org/stories/washington-snowpack-down-to-29-of-
normal)

~~~
chrisco255
A quick drive? Cental Washington is 750 miles from Sierra Nevada. And you're
comparing apples to oranges. Why would you expect uniform weather up the
entire West coast? That would be, in fact, weird.

------
skunkworker
It's similar out west in Utah. People are still skiing, snowboard and
snowmobiling as of this past weekend with storms commonly dropping inches of
snow in the mountains.

